# Plumbing question (Sewer line)?



## rtlplumbing (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 10 apartments and my sewer line backed up. I have a commerical snake (100 feet), tried it 3 times still would not open. Will a commercial snake work on grease? Thanks.

--------------

Home Renovation Brisbane Commercial Water Tanks


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You have got to be ****ting me. Here is a copy/paste from YOUR website about what you do in the drain cleaning area. 

Periodical Maintenance and Service
Clearing Blocked sewer and storm water drains
Cleaning grease lines and trade wastesystems
Grease traps and grease tanks empties and cleaned
Trade waste design and installations
Commercial water storage and water saving systems designed and installed
CCTV drainage inspection
High Pressure Water Jet pipe cleaning
Electric eel drain cleaning.


Repeat after me " I am a slumlord who surfed the net looking for a plumbers website. I signed up under that company name. And posted a link. Then I asked a stupid softball question."


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Guess you not doing it right or something. Maybe the snake is not getting to the blockage. What is a commercial snake? Is it different than a residential, with the obvious size difference excluded.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

rtlplumbing said:


> I have 10 apartments and my sewer line backed up. I have a commerical snake (100 feet), tried it 3 times still would not open. Will a commercial snake work on grease? Thanks.
> 
> --------------
> 
> Home Renovation Brisbane Commercial Water Tanks


 
Do it from the roof.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

maybe it's not the machine......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Matt said:


> You have got to be ****ting me. Here is a copy/paste from YOUR website about what you do in the drain cleaning area.
> 
> Periodical Maintenance and Service
> Clearing Blocked sewer and storm water drains
> ...


Actually it's probably more like Ragish from India being paid to drop links for a plumbing site in Australia....:whistling2:

Probably part of the promo package deal...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

rtlplumbing said:


> I have 10 apartments and my sewer line backed up. I have a commerical snake (100 feet), tried it 3 times still would not open. Will a commercial snake work on grease? Thanks.
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

i matt, being of somewhat sound mind, hereby nominate airgap's post as the funniest post of the week. 
I lol'ed


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

They don't get it do they.










Find a diy site to help you. I won't even refer you to the sister site.

CYA


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

RTLplumbing, The best way to clear that grease clog is with a 1/4 x 100' cable with no blade Hand crank style will take a little while to clear and will stay open for years :thumbsup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

realliveplumber said:


> do it from the roof.


 hahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Use dynamite. Light fuse then flush down Habebe's toilet. This should work. If not call *********** plumbing at 1(800) Pack Fudge.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Get these guys on the job...

They really dive into their work....:whistling2:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

These people on here are jerks. Don't listen to their bad advice. Get yourself some plumbers crete. It is a special cement designed to desolve clogs in drain lines. All you have to do is mix it up and pour it into the cleanout. It will dissolve in the backup and eat roots and grease. 

Make absolutly sure you don't use regular cement. That would harded in the drain and cause you more problems. Plumbers crete is a special thing which is only called cement but it really acts as a drain line sealer. It will dissolve grease and coat the inside of the pipes to create a smooth surface which will prevent future clogs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mattw41375 (Sep 4, 2010)

rtlplumbing said:


> I have 10 apartments and my sewer line backed up. I have a commerical snake (100 feet), tried it 3 times still would not open. Will a commercial snake work on grease? Thanks.
> 
> --------------
> 
> Home Renovation Brisbane Commercial Water Tanks


100ft may not be long enough. I would first check the city manhole to assure your flowing there first. Then I would go to the cleanout and put a rag on my cable ( be careful and make sure the rag is secure to the cable by pinching a hole through the rag and put blade through the hole this will keep rag attached to snake. Sometime you may need a hydro-jet cleaning. Grease overtime will build up to a white- solid brick like substance that needs high pressure to break it up. 

A local Mr Rooter is who I would recommend if a jetter is needed. You can expect to pay 500-750 for this cleaning. Also maintenance is key to preventing this from happening again. Bio-Clean/ or and enzyme based cleaner monthly will help this from happening again. Face it tenants done care what goes down the drain, as a plumber you should know this. However drain cleaning and be a real pain in the butt if you dont know how to attack it from every angle.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Get these guys on the job...
> 
> They really dive into their work....:whistling2:
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.



The title of that video made me snicker.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've seen a meyers ramjet super truck fail to open a 6" clay lateral. All they did it blow the pipe apart and call a trachoe. It was solid white grease and you couldn't break it with a hammer. Somtimes grease means new pipe.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> rtlplumbing said:
> 
> 
> > I have 10 apartments and my sewer line backed up. I have a commerical snake (100 feet), tried it 3 times still would not open. Will a commercial snake work on grease? Thanks.
> ...


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

get all the tubs on bottom floor backed up with sewage climb on roof blowon stacks until you find one tight (full of water) then go to other end of bldg (so you will clean the whole line ,put your snake down stack 
Now slowly, snake your snake thru the line ,have someone watch the tubs,when water starts to go down ,you have got it, then pour in the crete, lines will never back up again


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> RTLplumbing, The best way to clear that grease clog is with a 1/4 x 100' cable with no blade Hand crank style will take a little while to clear and will stay open for years :thumbsup:


I disagree, for a 100' 1/4" snake you'll want some power behind it, but I agree that you'll want a 100' of 1/4" cable, that's how the pros do it


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We usually power the cable with the hole hawg. 

In reverse.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> We usually power the cable with the hole hawg.
> 
> In reverse.


Yeah, definitely, you'll want something with a lot of torque and a high rpm- 1100 or so. You'll be bustin through that clog with ease:thumbup:


----------



## Mattw41375 (Sep 4, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> I've seen a meyers ramjet super truck fail to open a 6" clay lateral. All they did it blow the pipe apart and call a trachoe. It was solid white grease and you couldn't break it with a hammer. Somtimes grease means new pipe.


I do agree , sometimes its necessary to replace a line, however grease no matter how much can always be cleaned out if you know how to use your jetter with the different heads on the start of the jetter hose.


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> RTLplumbing, The best way to clear that grease clog is with a 1/4 x 100' cable with no blade Hand crank style will take a little while to clear and will stay open for years :thumbsup:


 I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU THAT IS THE PROPER PUNISHMENT!!!:laughing:


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

use a blowbag irate:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*blow bag*

I agree, sometimes ballon helps but, I found i can do better with air instead of water. Water typically has 50 to 60 psi, with air you can bring er up to 100 psi or so, just stick in the cleanouts up towards the building and let er rip!:thumbsup:


----------

